# Lamco Network



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Have any of you guys been getting e-mails from companies saying they found you on Lamco network?
I have had two this past week: *Southeastern Asset Services*and *Universal Property Preservati​on*both sent there price sheet with other info to fillout to become a vendor with them. After seeing the prices $10 cyd and $25 lawn cuts, did look at anymore of it. I can`t run my bussiness on them LOW BALL prices. 

What really pi**es me off is I paid $400 to be a lift time member with Lamco is this is what I get


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Lamco got another one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Lamco got another one.


Yep, had done alot of work for them in the past. I sign up and have maybe had two or three jobs this year from them.Has been a waste of money. Now I`m getting contact by these low baller companies.

I got contacted by MSI a couple of months ago ask me to pay to be in there network(NO thank you)!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

"Paying" implies that your getting something in return for your money.
More like you gave them your money, but now your wiser for it.
Just another cow pie in the pasture of life.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Is there a way to sign up to become a vendor with LAMCO without the spammy emails. I am getting the emails like crazy but not a single job.

They have US bank in our area.


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing, they send me emails daily asking me to sign up for their "AMAZING" vendor network... Anyone actually benefit from being apart of this "Network"???


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

I remember this time last year they were bugging me about joining, and I had just got done doing work for them and it was now 47 days and still no check. So the next time they called me I said "Oh im glad I have you, cause theres a payment past due and until your people resolve this I am not interested. I got the check a week later and then here comes another phone call.

"thanks, got my check, have a nice day":notworthy:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

L...let
A...all
M...my money
C...cease to be mine
O...OMG!!!!!

They are a crock...I do ot know anyone that has had any success with them. The only thing I hear is they seperate you and your money


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> L...let
> A...all
> M...my money
> C...cease to be mine
> ...


I can think of a million fun ways to do that I don't need their help.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We used to do one time jobs for them but nothing in the last 18 months. They always tried to recruit our checkbook but we already knew when they came to us they had no one else. Would not do business with them now.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I've done several jobs for LAMCO but all of them was through the realtors. Pay was GREAT! $350 initial maid service $65/room for carpet cleaning. Pay? We got paid from realtor within a week. Maybe its a different division with the realtors?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

LAMCO rates are O.K. as they let you bid the trashout how you see fit. Don't bids hazards seperately though, if you do they require you to submit DOT hazmat transporation documents. Just increase the per CYD rate.

My bitch with them is the payment terms. I did a trashout June 7, 2012. I didn't get paid for it until December 1. Every so often they call for work and I tell them when they get under 60 day payment terms, I'll be glad to help out. The last call I had I was told "We're striving the get back to 90 days" WTF :blink:. No thanks......


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Is there a way to sign up to become a vendor with LAMCO without the spammy emails. I am getting the emails like crazy but not a single job.
> 
> They have US bank in our area.





TRIWORK said:


> I was wondering the same thing, they send me emails daily asking me to sign up for their "AMAZING" vendor network... Anyone actually benefit from being apart of this "Network"???


No and No...just got another Spammy email today......


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We used to do one time jobs for them but nothing in the last 18 months. They always tried to recruit our checkbook but we already knew when they came to us they had no one else. Would not do business with them now.


see that's the thing, you get one job first then the telemarketing starts, luckily job #1 was around 10K and jobs like that never leave my radar especially when there is not upfront money.


I really wish all these clowns would realize WE are extending THEM credit therefor they should be hop-skipping-jumping for US:furious:

oops that last line is just for all Nationals and Regionals in general


----------

